
Show HN: QA DDT – Selenium Data-Driven-Tests as a Service - evgy
https://qa.doorzz.com
======
evgy
If you are interested in using our service, you can read here \-
[https://github.com/freaker2k7/ui-data-driven-
tests](https://github.com/freaker2k7/ui-data-driven-tests) \- how to write
tests, and here -
[https://qa.doorzz.com/api.html](https://qa.doorzz.com/api.html) \- how to use
our API.

Our pricing is very simple -
[https://qa.doorzz.com/pricing.html](https://qa.doorzz.com/pricing.html) \-
but if you're a big enterprise and willing to use our service in high volume,
please contact me at cto@doorzz.com

Furthermore, we can even write all the UI tests for you at an incredible paste
and very low cost.

------
evgy
Is anyone interested in co-operation ?

